# Brown



## willkat98 (Jun 23, 2006)

Whats brown and sticky?
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;

a stick


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 23, 2006)

Bill,
That's worse than my Waffle House joke!


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 24, 2006)

Just wait Noah

I have a 7 yr old, so I have a million of them:




Whats black and dirty?
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;


Dirt

They actually sit there, say this to each other, and laugh.

Crazy


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS MAY COME AS A SURPRISE TO THOSE OF YOU NOT LIVING IN LAS VEGAS,
BUT  THERE ARE MORE CATHOLIC CHURCHES THAN CASINOS.
NOT SURPRISINGLY, SOME WORSHIPPERS AT SUNDAY SERVICES WILL GIVE 
>CASINO CHIPS RATHER THAN CASH WHEN THE BASKET IS PASSED. SINCE THEY 
GET CHIPS FROM MANY DIFFERENT CASINOS, THE CHURCHES HAVE DEVISED A
METHOD TO COLLECT THE OFFERINGS.
THE CHURCHES SEND ALL THEIR COLLECTED CHIPS TO A NEARBY FRANCISCAN 
MONASTERY FOR SORTING AND THEN THE CHIPS ARE TAKEN TO THE CASINOS OF 
ORIGIN ANDCASHED IN.
>
>     > >
>
>     > >
>
>
>
>
>
>     > >
>
>     > >
>
>     > > THIS IS DONE BY THE CHIP MONKS.
>
>     > >
>
>     > >
>
>     > >
>
>     > > YOU DIDN'T EVEN SEE IT COMING DID YOU


----------

